

Build a Real Time Hybrid App with Ionic and Firebase - jkresner
https://www.airpair.com/angularjs/posts/build-a-real-time-hybrid-app-with-ionic-firebase?hn=mon

======
jkresner
We'll be releasing AirChat today, built on firebase :)

